# ***** Top Chef Season 7 *****



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

has anyone here had an opportunity to watch/dvr the new top chef series? seems this latest batch of 'chefs' are a let down from last season. from what i noticed angelo is the only one who really stands out...

http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

new episode on tonight?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i guess i am not the only one not really interested in this show anymore...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The novelty and over saturation has ""done them in""


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

im not racist or anything, but i think they focused more on getting black people on the show than high caliber chef's... as always they want people to have a story, but that is again less apparent here. we have a cute former druggie that's a bitch to everyone... i like watching her. everyone else is just dumb or boring... leave it up to black people to bring down their own race... the asian queen, ugh... way to fail home cook who was trying to prove a home cook can hang with pro's... crazy white guy who thinks he's asian... puerto rican making bad puerto rican food... and didn't some guy who owns a steak restaurant overcook his steak?

i dont think its over saturation, it is still a cool concept... but its called "Top Chef" not "Fake wanna-be Chef" or "Can Barely Cut It In A Kitchen Chef". Whatever happened to the great talent as seen last season?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Huy Bui said:


> ...Whatever happened to the great talent as seen last season?...


Methinks that, perhaps "great talent" does not necessarily lead to "great drama"?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Yawn, top chef is booring. Where are the shows where people teach you to cook and you get to see the cooking instead of the drama.

It seems there are 2-3 chefs who know what they are doing and the rest are just there for the drama. Don't watch the show anymore.


----------



## cheesenbacon (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, I gave up on it after like... the 3rd season.

I do, however, like hell's kitchen.  That fat asian guy that cried all the time for no reason.  Hilarious!

Why does everybody cry so much on TV?  Especially when you're supposed to be a "hardened cook that's been in the trenches".  Wah wah wah


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

lol, i remember that fat asian cry baby... but hells kitchen is even further from the food than top chef.

but yeah, im sure its about the drama... my problem with cooking shows that teach you to cook is the lack of a standard. look at foodTV these days... who are these people??? Emeril was my hero... then I ate at his restaurant. I like that Top Chef has people judging the food... and having eaten at Craft Steak, I believe that Tom Collichio knows what he is talking about.


----------



## ringtonebeat (Jul 27, 2010)

Top Chef this year is boring and not entertaining at all. At least the cry baby guy made for some funny clips on the Soup. (E! tv show)


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am a huge Top Chef fan, though sometimes the "drama" gets to be too much, but I have to admit, this season is definitely lacking in serious talent.  When people consider Angelo the standout, then this season is a true letdown.


----------



## cheesenbacon (Jul 19, 2010)

I wasn't referring to talent by any stretch.

If you're gonna' watch poopy cooks though, it might as well be funny.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

this season really blows, the previous season was the best one in my opinion... going to be very hard to top that in terms of talent and entertainment.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I think the problem with Top Chef is that they're trying to make it into a very serious competition with only the best contestants, and only the most famous judges.  They literally take themselves too seriously and it sucks all the fun out of the show.  The first few seasons had a bit of fun - remember Season 2?  The past 3 seasons have gone downhill for me. 

What I'd really like to see is a Top Chef competition with home cooks.  Yeah!!  And I'd love to see them cook homestyle cooking like meatloaf, soups, kid friendly foods, and roast beef.  Because so far non of the TC dishes inspire me to cook them.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

top chef all stars seems to be a bit better than last season. i think the peak season was the one with voltaggio... dont think its going to get better than that.


----------



## jazzcook (Nov 23, 2010)

iconoclast said:


> top chef all stars seems to be a bit better than last season. i think the peak season was the one with voltaggio... dont think its going to get better than that.


I agree. Last season was the worst I've seen so far; not much talent or personality from the contestants. I was excited for this season, but so far it's been kinda "meh". Surprised about Jen and her meltdown, I expected more from her.

Never saw the first couple seasons, need to rent the dvd's or something...


----------

